# Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

Schmerzhafte Begegnung am Kaisersee nahe Augsburg. 

Wie die Augsburger Allgemeine berichtet, kam es am Kaisersee zu einem für einen Schwimmer schmerzhaften Vorfall. 

Der Nacktschwimmer fing sich beim Schwimmen einen Angelhaken ein - unpraktischerweise direkt "am besten Stück". 

Er schwamm daraufhin auf den Angler zu und kniff den Haken mit einer Anglerzange ab. Die endgültige Entfernung des Hakens erfolgte dann durch einen Arzt in der Notaufnahme. 


Die ganze Geschichte:
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...ackten-Schwimmer-im-Kaisersee-id38856332.html


----------



## MaxiDelme (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Was lernt man draus? Immer Schonhaken benutzen.


----------



## Welpi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Immerhin ist er massig... zählt sowas zur Tagesstrecke??


----------



## Tobi92 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Sinnbildlich für so viele andere vermeintliche Badeseen, ist auch hier erstmal der Fischer schuld, der auf die teils sehr ignoranten Badegäste aufzupassen hat.


----------



## fischbär (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

--> Bagegäste haben immer Vorrang! Dürfte wieder ein Fall von fahrlässiger KV sein.


----------



## Dominik.L (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

alter schwede, das ist mein hausgewässer  mit den fkklern hab ich auch immer meine freude, aber sowas hab ich noch nicht gehört


----------



## DUSpinner (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Ich hoffe, "er" wurde waidgerecht behandelt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Wie bei Fischen?
Erst abschlagen, dann abhaken?
;-))))


----------



## Jens76 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Das kannst nur noch Toppen indem Du ne Schwimmerin auf "Popper" hakst!


----------



## Michael.S (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Hat er den Fang auch in sein Fangbuch eingetragen ?


----------



## Deep Down (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Und die Tante, deren Hund dort einen Fisch an der Angel gefressen haben soll, hatte diesen bestimmt, wie die überwiegende Mehrzahl von Hundebesitzern, an der Leine geführt.|rolleyes


----------



## Hann. Münden (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Untermaßig (u. 50cm). Wieder reinschmeißen den Lurch.


----------



## Dachfeger (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Wenn der keine Schonzeit hat muß er doch abgeschlagen werden oder nicht??#c
Über ne sinnvolle Verwertung möchte ich hier nicht spekulieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Dem hats am Ende noch gefallen (wird zwar immer über Schmerz und Leid bei Fischen von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie rumgeschwafelt...
Aber wenn ich mir die SadoMaso-Szene bei Menschen so anschau, ist der vielleicht absichtlich reingeschwommen????)?????????
:g:g:g


----------



## Rxlxhx (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Ist mir als Stift leider auch schon passiert. Ich stand damals hinter einem Kumpel der gerade gerade auswerfen wollte,doch statt im Wasser, landete der Haken in der linken Augenbraue. Glücklicherweise ging es nicht "ins Auge".


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Hat das was mit Deinem Nickname zu tun? 

Mehr Sicherheit fürs beschde Schdügg?

;-)))))

Ach halt, da is nochn "h" drin und es war die Augenbraue...
:q:q:q


----------



## CoBra98 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Wurde der Fang präpariert für die Wohnzimmerwand?


----------



## Ørret (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Fragt sich ja irgendwie auch was für ein Angler das wohl war....wars ein Stipper oder ein Wallerspezi?
So ein 10/0 Haken im Gemächte.....aua,da mag ich gar nicht weiter drüber nachdenken |bigeyes


----------



## CaptainPike (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Hat er ihn denn noch ordentlich ans Ufer gedrillt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Hier gilt jedenfalls auch wieder:
Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung ....

;-))))


----------



## Rxlxhx (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Der "Fisch" kam doch laut Zeitung zum Mann am Ufer geschwommen,also war nix mit einem aufregenden Drill.

Nö@Thomas9904,das hat nüscht mit dem Nutzernamen zu tun. Was Du evtl. meinst schreibt sich auch anders.... |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Sach ich doch - ohne "h" ;-)))))
Fiel mir trotzdem gleich auf - meine elende Fandasiee
;-)))


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und die Tante, deren Hund dort einen Fisch an der Angel gefressen haben soll, hatte diesen bestimmt, wie die überwiegende Mehrzahl von Hundebesitzern, an der Leine geführt.|rolleyes



Hi, Formulierung ist zu geil, "verschluckt" ist wenn ich beim Radfahren eine Fliege einatme. 
Der Köter hat den Fisch wohl eher kackendreist gefressen, ja regelrecht geklaut.
Ist mir sogar auch schon passiert, dass ein Wuffi sich Hals über Kopf auf meinen Köfi gestürzt hat, da zum Glück ohne Haken, nur in Zeitungspapier eingeschlagen.
Bin zwar selber auch Hundebesitzer, aber irgendwo hat´s auch Grenzen.

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*



MaxiDelme schrieb:


> Was lernt man draus? Immer Schonhaken benutzen.



Kommt drauf an - bei manchen schwimmenden Mitbürgern würd ich ja eher nen stabilen 5/0er Drilling fürs individuelle Pircing empfehlen 
Und das der Kerl den Sportsmann auchnoch um seinen wohlverdienten Drill bringt indem er ihm entgegenschwimmt ...


----------



## Michael_05er (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Ich amüsiere mich gerade über die Liste der "letzten aktiven Themen":
- "Ist das ein Minizander?"
- "Rekordgröße"
- "Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück"

Passt irgendwie zusammen


----------



## Tobi92 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich amüsiere mich gerade über die Liste der "letzten aktiven Themen":
> - "Ist das ein Minizander?"
> - "Rekordgröße"
> - "Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück"
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen,
"Wo kann man schöne Aale fange?" 
xD


----------



## CoBra98 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an - bei manchen schwimmenden Mitbürgern würd ich ja eher nen stabilen 5/0er Drilling fürs individuelle Pircing empfehlen
> Und das der Kerl den Sportsmann auchnoch um seinen wohlverdienten Drill bringt indem er ihm entgegenschwimmt ...



Das war klassisches Catch & Release.

Ist doch verboten, lebendes Wirbeltier nach dem Fang zurücksetzen.
Nicht dass der Fänger deshalb noch ne Anzeige beommt:q


----------



## jayco (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Ich hätte vermutlich erst einmal angeschlagen wegen Reflex und so.


----------



## Hechtbär (22. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Jesus... Aufhööören!! :q

Ich weiss gar nicht, wie ich mit dem Kopfkino schlafen soll!!

Ab auf die Abhakmatte, vermessen, fotografieren und zurückgeschmissen!!! :vik:

Ich als Verwerter hätte ja das Gaff zum Anladen für so nen Brocken genommen!! Nur das versorgen auf meiner Küchenzeile wäre ne Sauerei geworden!!! :m


----------



## Franky (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

:q "Er" hat es jetzt sogar zu den Jungs in die BILD-Redaktion geschafft... :q


----------



## Deep Down (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und das der Kerl den Sportsmann auchnoch um seinen wohlverdienten Drill bringt indem er ihm entgegenschwimmt ...



So werden wir nie erfahren, welche Ruten denn nun steifer war!


----------



## Kurbel (23. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Was ist hier so außergewöhnlich ?
Schwanz-Drills hatte ich schon öfter.


----------



## Michael.S (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler hakt Schwimmer am besten Stück*

Grade auf N-24 gelesen :

Augsburger Allgemeine" berichtet.
"Ich  bin oft an dem See und weiß, dass dort Fischer sind. Diesen Mann habe  ich aber nicht gesehen. Ich schrie: ,Nicht ziehen!‘ und schwamm zu dem  Mann ans Ufer", so der Schwimmer.
Geistesgegenwärtig schwamm der  Mann also dem Angler entgegen, um die Schnur nicht noch weiter zu  spannen. Der Haken war nicht zu lösen, so trennten die Männer die  Angelschnur durch und der Geschädigte fuhr ins Krankenhaus. Dort konnte  der Haken entfernt werden.


----------

